# Expat social meeting spots in Manila



## nosredna (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm wondering if there are any favourite sports bars or pubs in or around Manila (ideally in Marikina City) where expats (Canadian, American, Aussie, Brit ) meet to socialize? I'm going to Philippines in April again and would love to meet up with other expats to discuss your experiences in PHP.


----------



## nosredna (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow, 179 views and NO replies! Are there no expats in Manila that get together to socialize??


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

nosredna said:


> Wow, 179 views and NO replies! Are there no expats in Manila that get together to socialize??


Many expats go to the Philippines to retire and live with their new families so they are spead pretty thin across the whole archipeligo. They are often not interested in meeting other expats, some even go out of their way to avoid it. There are small get togethers but nothing so formal as you seem to be looking for.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

nosredna said:


> Wow, 179 views and NO replies! Are there no expats in Manila that get together to socialize??


Unless I am under the wrong impression, the actual view count may be from "bots" and not expats. I wouldn't get offended by it.

With that being said, I will reinforce what Gary said, many of the expats who have moved to the Phils are living outside the headache (city) of Manila, even if it's just on the outskirts. Personally I never stay in Manila more than traffic will allow as I head north immediately upon arrival.

If I were to seek some expat company I think I'd begin in Ermita or over in Makati.

Good luck, I hope others living in the area will be able to point you in a better direction.

Cheers


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

nosredna said:


> Wow, 179 views and NO replies! Are there no expats in Manila that get together to socialize??


as stated,most dont go to manila to retire....i Never go there......no need. Ick!!!!


----------



## Kobe81 (Feb 28, 2016)

nosredna said:


> Wow, 179 views and NO replies! Are there no expats in Manila that get together to socialize??


That explains why forum was created, for online socialization :boxing:

Try Subic, Manila isn't a place where expats usually go.


----------



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

Nosredna:
I'll be in Makati (Manila) in late April until May 19th, 2016. I've been to PH a half dozen times in the last 5 years and am looking to retire somewhere. (Not Manila..but i'll be there April/May) I'd enjoy talking about PH and it's possibilities with you. Let me know when you 'll be there. 
Thomas


----------



## nosredna (Feb 2, 2016)

Thomas, 

I will be in Manila April 7-22. Would be great if we could get together. 20th, 21st would work best.

Wes


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Messaging*



nosredna said:


> Thomas,
> 
> I will be in Manila April 7-22. Would be great if we could get together. 20th, 21st would work best.
> 
> Wes


Please Be sure to use the private messaging service on the site for setting up meetings and the like -- rather than on the open forum.



Regards

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------

